# Upland adventures of a little brown dog



## boykin1 (Nov 1, 2012)

So far upland game hunts have been great this year for us. Have gotten into ruffs, blues, sharptails, huns and pheasants. Just want to share some pics of hunting with our Boykin spaniel, she is now 2 years old and is coming along very nicely. After years of GSP's (which I love dearly) I decided to make Mamma and the kids happy with a cute little foofy dog, so went with the Boykin and hoped she would hunt. Well turns out she is all about the hunt, the more birds she is on the more serious she gets. Bonus is that I can keep up with her, and she likes to snuggle with mamma at the end of the day. Well enjoy the pic's and hope everyone is having a great season so far.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!8) Now get that little girl on some ducks!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Way cool! How does she do in the cold? I've been wanting to get one for duck hunting but have been hesitant due to the colder weather here. Any experience with her in those situations?


----------



## boykin1 (Nov 1, 2012)

nickpan: She is great in the cold weather, have hunted her in the water with ice all over her back and she loves it. She is always outside of her dog house in the snow and the cold. My experience is that she has handled the cold quite well. I don't think that you would go wrong. very impressed with this little dog.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome pictures!

I approve of your choice of names as well.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Boykin1 I sent you a PM


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

If you were to compare your spaniel with the GSPs you owned, what are your general impressions?


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Out of curiosty who did you buy her from? I have been on a waiting list from the guy over in Wisconsin who is the boykin Guru - but my family loves shorthairs and won't go along with the idea of buying one.


----------

